# Burtons and Nories leather bound



## John Campbell (Aug 30, 2005)

When we berthed in Calcutta in the 50's a box wallah would board and he would take away your precious copy of your Burton's or Nories and return with them a few days later handsomely leather bound. I wonder how many of us old sea dogs still have theirs.? I sadly got mine stolen .
JC
d


----------



## Jaydee (Jan 30, 2007)

John,
Still got my rather now distinctively worn set of Burton's tables which I acquired in 1949 when I first started as a Junior Cadet at the School of Navigation, Warsash. They have seen good service and are now honorably retired on my bookshelf
Jaydee.


----------



## captkenn (Aug 16, 2007)

Still got my old 1952 Nories bound in sail canvas.


----------



## Orbitaman (Oct 5, 2007)

Mobil ships always carried a copy of Bowditch tables.


----------



## kwg (Mar 11, 2007)

Still have mine...black leather bound and embossed with gold lettering for title and my name on the spine.

When you got them back all the pages had been cleaned and any damaged ones repaired.


----------



## Ian6 (Feb 1, 2006)

Still have mine, Nories - although to cross threads I later used Burtons - they are canvas bound, too, in part of the cover of 'Canton's log book. Retaining the log-book cover was a tiny perk of the sad job of delivering the old lady to the breaker's.
Nories and Burtons sit next to eachother on the book shelf, occasionally snarling at one another but mostly moaning about the old days like SN members.

Ian


----------



## Dave Wilson (Feb 6, 2008)

Orbitaman said:


> Mobil ships always carried a copy of Bowditch tables.


Did you use the Bowdith Tables for Lunar's!


----------



## Orbitaman (Oct 5, 2007)

Dave Wilson said:


> Did you use the Bowdith Tables for Lunar's!


No, for two reasons;

1. I used Nories, and
2. I never worked for Mobil, but was passed on this gem of information by a couple of Mobil Masters.


----------

